# Train vs. trespasser fatality in Centralia, WA



## CHamilton (Jan 9, 2013)

Train kills man on BNSF tracks at Centralia



> CENTRALIA, Wash. —A freight train struck and killed a Chehalis man at 12:30 a.m. Wednesday on Burlington Northern Santa Fe tracks at Centralia.
> 
> Spokesman Gus Melonas (mel-OWN'-us) says there is no crossing at the location, but a road ends at the tracks.
> 
> Eight trains were delayed until the tracks reopened at 2:30.


----------



## DET63 (Feb 4, 2013)

"A freight train struck and killed a Chehalis man at 12:30 a.m. Wednesday": so the train hunted down the poor sap and whacked him?

To be fair, the "Train vs. trespasser fatality in Centralia, WA" headline on this thread is more accurate.


----------

